# rental wetsuit



## matt (May 5, 2014)

Hi,
I saw someone I their town wearing the rental islandwetsuit.
How is this possible? Disconnection hack or something g?


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*You can buy wetsuits from the island. There are 8 different ones and you can buy the rental one when it is for sale on the island.*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *You can buy wetsuits from the island. There are 8 different ones and you can buy the rental one when it is for sale on the island.*


Odd because I am yet to see the Rental wet suit on the island for medals. I guess its very rare. I thought it couldn't be purchased. Not even my friend has it and he does a lot of island jumping.


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*Usually the rental one for me is the black one with the yellow anchor or the green one. But the rental one is a wetsuit that is purchasable too. *


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *Usually the rental one for me is the black one with the yellow anchor or the green one. But the rental one is a wetsuit that is purchasable too. *


The green one is the Rental wet suit as seen in Japanese here. The black one is called the Black wet suit.






Have you got any photographic proof or any proof? I'd love to see or on display or anything.


----------



## FancyThat (May 5, 2014)

Rental wetsuit (green and yellow one seen here at the end) can't be purchased or obtained at all in game from what I understand, but I guess it can be obtained through use of a glitch or something.


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*No, but I purchased all 8 wetsuits from Karen once, and she or someone must have bought them somewhere on the island. 
In my previous town, I bought the yellow wetsuit through the island shop.*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Rental wetsuit (green and yellow one seen here at the end) can't be purchased or obtained at all in game from what I understand, but I guess it can be obtained through use of a glitch or something.


Yeah that's what I thought but it seems to be mixed on its opinion of appearance in places.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Avalon said:


> *No, but I purchased all 8 wetsuits from Karen once, and she or someone must have bought them somewhere on the island.
> In my previous town, I bought the yellow wetsuit through the island shop.*


Uh man...there's 9 wet suits?


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*The rental wetsuits are just examples, it doesn't mean you can't buy them via Island shop. I saw both common rental ones in my shop before.*


----------



## FancyThat (May 5, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yeah that's what I thought but it seems to be mixed on its opinion of appearance in places.



Yeah, I thought that was the only rentable one. Would be great if it was purchasable and just really rare. I've never seen it for sale though and I island hop a lot looking for items.


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

Aw man I really want the striped wet suit..

As for the rental one, I've heard a couple of people say that you can bring it back to your town this way:
Go to island equiped with your own wetsuit.
Once there switch to rental wetsuit and leave with it.
Something like that? Or maybe you have to remove it and equip your own wetsuit before leaving?
I don't remember. 
I've seen it around a few times.
Don't know if it really works though.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *The rental wetsuits are just examples, it doesn't mean you can't buy them via Island shop. I saw both common rental ones in my shop before.*


Yeah but the green and yellow wet suit is the wet suit we are talking about, I think. It is called the Rental wet suit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> Aw man I really want the striped wet suit..
> 
> As for the rental one, I've heard a couple of people say that you can bring it back to your town this way:
> Go to island equiped with your own wetsuit.
> ...


Hmm... Ok I would try it out but I don't have my 3DS. I have a spare striped wet suit but my 3DS got damaged and Nintendo are repairing it. IDK how long that will take but you could have mine but again, IDK how long that is going to take. I don't mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Yeah, I thought that was the only rentable one. Would be great if it was purchasable and just really rare. I've never seen it for sale though and I island hop a lot looking for items.


So does my friend, he has a lot of stuff and about 1000 - 2000 medals. It's crazy, if it was for sale he would of seen it by now so IDK.


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*The green and yellow wetsuits are called the green and yellow wetsuits. I know because I have them both. One purchased from the island and one purchased from someone else. However I saw the other 'rental suit' on the island when I didn't have enough medals.*


----------



## Farobi (May 5, 2014)

I saw a rental wet suit in my island before too. It's definitely purchasable.


----------



## FancyThat (May 5, 2014)

Ok guess I need to go island hopping again.


----------



## Reese (May 5, 2014)

There's only one rental wetsuit, it's the one you get from Lloid. I island hop excessively and have seen literally every item in the gift shop several times and have never seen the rental wetsuit. I'll try the method Titi described though if no one else has yet, lol.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *The green and yellow wetsuits are called the green and yellow wetsuits. I know because I have them both. One purchased from the island and one purchased from someone else. However I saw the other 'rental suit' on the island when I didn't have enough medals.*


Wait yellow? So the rental is called the yellow wet suit or are you calling the black one. So confused. Uh... There is not such item called the yellow wet suit.
Are you just talking about the other wetsuits sort of rental in general, and not the actual rental wetsuit by item name?



Farobi said:


> I saw a rental wet suit in my island before too. It's definitely purchasable.


Man I really want to see some photographic proof, sorry. XD
It's just my friend has been after this wet suit for ages.

Has anyone sold it or have it for sale on tbt....I have never noticed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



feelgoodghost said:


> There's only one rental wetsuit, it's the one you get from Lloid. I island hop excessively and have seen literally every item in the gift shop several times and have never seen the rental wetsuit. I'll try the method Titi described though if no one else has yet, lol.


LOL ok. I wish I could. Let us know.


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*woops I meant the one with the anchor is called the black wetsuit 

But honestly, they are purchasable. If the item has a name, then it is an item that you can obtain in the game.*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Karen once had a tbt shop and that's where I got most of my set from.*


----------



## Reese (May 5, 2014)

Didn't work :-(

But I'm 99% sure those of you saying you've seen it for sale are mixing it up with the green wetsuit (or one of the other ones).... anyone have picture proof?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *woops I meant the one with the anchor is called the black wetsuit
> 
> But honestly, they are purchasable. If the item has a name, then it is an item that you can obtain in the game.*
> 
> ...


Ok ok. But there are 9 wet suits and as you said, you have *all* 8. I think that pretty much sums it up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



feelgoodghost said:


> Didn't work :-(
> 
> But I'm 99% sure those of you saying you've seen it for sale are mixing it up with the green wetsuit (or one of the other ones).... anyone have picture proof?


Yeah I am thinking that too. They look very similar.


----------



## Farobi (May 5, 2014)

or maybe it was powersaved idk


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*I'm pretty sure one of those doesn't exist in US or EU games. The one with the white sleeves I have never seen in-game, not even on rental.*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *I'm pretty sure one of those doesn't exist in US or EU games. The one with the white sleeves I have never seen in-game, not even on rental.*


Uh man I own that suit....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> or maybe it was powersaved idk


Yeah I can see how they can be mistaken. Its no problem, because of all the island jumping can get to all of our heads.


----------



## Reese (May 5, 2014)

Avalon said:


> *I'm pretty sure one of those doesn't exist in US or EU games. The one with the white sleeves I have never seen in-game, not even on rental.*


Which 8 wetsuits do you have if you've never seen the white one lol... or have you just not worn them all?



Farobi said:


> or maybe it was powersaved idk


Probably


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

feelgoodghost said:


> Which 8 wetsuits do you have if you've never seen the white one lol... or have you just not worn them all?









Twice on island hopping I have found this wet suit.


----------



## cIementine (May 5, 2014)

*I've worn them all just not all of them recently.*


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

I'm looking at some Japanese blogs and such about the wet suit to see if I can clear this up. I thought that snapshot of the total of wet suits with titles would be enough... So much confusion.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

_According to this is only for rental.
http://detail.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/qa/question_detail/q1399933678
http://games.yahoo.co.jp/qa/detail?qid=1399933678
http://detail.chiebukuro.yahoo.co.jp/qa/question_detail/q12120413502
http://www.oi-mori.com/3ds/facility/island.html

Sorry if you can't read Japanese..._

Along with the photo showing 9 (http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130803135143/animalcrossing/images/2/2b/Wetsuit_zps6604f132.png), and the name of the wet suit being Rental Wet Suit (レンタルマリンスーツ), and there is only 8 obtainable, and for use off the island.


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (May 5, 2014)

I'm so confused. Which wetsuits are available?


----------



## Zigzag991 (May 5, 2014)

There are a total of 9 wetsuits. 8 of them are purchasable, 1 of them (NAMED "RENTAL WETSUIT") is only obtainable (as far as legitimate means go) from borrowing it from Lloid. Alright, got it? Stop making it more confusing. :|


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 5, 2014)

You can buy the
Red wetsuit
Orange wetsuit
Green wetsuit
Blue wetsuit
Black wetsuit
White wetsuit
Striped wetsuit
Pink wetsuit

The one lloid lets you borrow, aka the "rental wetsuit" is just that. A rental. It can not leave the island and it can not be purchased. And wetsuits aren't even available to be powersaved yet.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 5, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I'm so confused. Which wetsuits are available?


All but the one wet suit (green and yellow) at the end named the Rental Wet Suit (レンタルマリンスーツ). The Rental Wet Suit can only be rented by Lloid. It can't be obtained for medals and taken home.






Zigzag991 has explained above.


----------



## Jennifer (May 5, 2014)

Okay, I'm locking this as I don't want this to turn into a discussion on hacking or glitches.

There are 8 buyable Wetsuits and the one Rentable one. The rented one can sometimes be gotten through a glitch. That's all there is to it.


----------

